
U.S. Companies Finding Stuxnet ‘In Our Systems’ - narad
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2012/11/09/the-morning-download-u-s-companies-finding-stuxnet-in-our-systems/
======
warmfuzzykitten
Oh no! Chevron's secret centrifuges are doomed! Well, at least it won't play
AC/DC.

------
mtgx
US should've thought about that before creating it and letting it loose in the
world.

